
Dozens of new craters suspected in northern Russia - markmassie
http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0127-dozens-of-mysterious-new-craters-suspected-in-northern-russia/
======
splitbrain
I wonder how much gas is released in these events and the implications on
global warming.

~~~
mindcrash
There is tons of carbon based gas (such as methane) trapped beneath the ice
which will be released into the atmosphere. Gas which was trapped down there
about 50 million years ago when a weed infestation erupted and by way of
chemical reaction turned a mostly carbon-based atmosphere into a mostly
oxygen-based one.

Implication on global warming? I'm going to up that one a little bit with
Chemistry 101: what happens when C, H and O will react with each other on a
truely massive scale. And I mean _truely_ massive scale.

Here's a small hint: The human species will certainly become the next
dinosaurs.

Or in the words of climate scientist Jason Box: "If even a small fraction of
Arctic sea floor carbon is released to the atmosphere, we're f'd."
([https://twitter.com/climate_ice/status/494146188514693120](https://twitter.com/climate_ice/status/494146188514693120))

